# Stupid Question: Why did waiting become a spinning circle?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I know that I'm asking something that is totally irrelevant, but since I've hung around computers for ages, I thought I would ask.

For years and years, since the advent of the Graphic User Interface on the personal computer in 1984, the icon for "waiting for something" was usually a hourglass, although sometimes a clock was used. Nowadays, it's either a spinning pinwheel (Mac) or a circle (Windows 7). When did the memo came out to change this icon, and what was the reasoning behind it?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Change for the sake of change.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I suppose it's an indication of a higher state of technology. :whatdidid


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know the reasoning, but the Mac OS "beachball" started with OS X, if I recall. That would put it in 2000. Maybe just something to occupy you while you're waiting.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Adding to that, perhaps those icons copyrighted - I do not see that original Apple's palm with folding fingers anymore ...


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I believe if you rummage around the "Mouse Properties" in Windows 7 you will find the Hour Glass pointer. It would appear that the spinning pinwheel is the new default.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-mouse-settings


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

It is just to show the user that the computer is doing "Something" and not hung up while it is doing processing.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The spinning circle has become rather common. I don't know about other DVR's, but TiVo uses the spinning circle on their HD units to indicate waiting.
Remember 'way back, when software used repeating periods as an indicator?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

EdJ said:


> It is just to show the user that the computer is doing "Something" and not hung up while it is doing processing.


In theory ... I saw and pretty sure many others too, when the hang up happened the wheel or other progress indicator still changing.


----------

